# How to crank torsion bars



## AFM Contracting (Oct 4, 2006)

how do you crank the torsion bars for some extra lift? any pictures? thanks, also the rear end of my truck is level with the front, whats the best way to fix this? I was thinking of having the springs re-arched.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Not usually the best of ideas unless you want to snap the torsion bar. Adding leafs to the back is not usually a problem. Instead of doing that you should have bought the next size up truck. Trying to make a 2500 series into a 3500 series ends up in broken parts as far as the front end goes.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Follow your T-bars back to where they go into the cross member, there will be a 3/4 bolt sitting inside the channel of the cross member directly where the T-bar goes into the torsion key. Turn the bold _counter clock wise_ (in) to raise, _clock wise_ (out) to lower. Repeat on the other side. Make sure you do them equally.

Simple job, good luck!


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

and get an alignment afterwards or at least mark where the bolts were and turn them back to that point in the spring or your front tires will be toed in way too much and wear out quickly


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

matt-max;336279 said:


> and get an alignment afterwards or at least mark where the bolts were and turn them back to that point in the spring or your front tires will be toed in way too much and wear out quickly


matt-max, good point....You shouldn't need an alignment if you do it right.

AFM--One more thing if you do it, don't turn them in allllll the way. 5-6 turns is about all you want to go. I only turned mine in 3 turns but I have Timberins, when the plow comes off I set them back to where they were.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

When you crank them up, Lift the entire front of the truck off the ground. Then use a c clamp to relieve the pressure on the bars. Only turn them 3 to 5 turns, and do it equally.

Good Luck


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I think you only need the c-clamp if you are removing the keys. I have a similar truck and I just jacked mine til the front tires cleared then cranked five turns. And I think its clockwise, not counter clockwise. righty-tighty. I got an inch and a half with five turns, holds the plow a little better, and I left it there all summer with no noticeable wear and no alignment. go to FSC.com, off road forums, sticky for torsion bar keys. Ton of good info and a step by step with photos for changing/adjusting keys.


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

Here is a good link that explains any torsion bar questions.
http://www.offroad-tech.com/tech/tb401/
This year I removed my timbrens and tossed them in the trash. I put 4 turns on my t. bars and my truck handles my blizzard 800 better than ever.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

millsaps118;336270 said:


> Follow your T-bars back to where they go into the cross member, there will be a 3/4 bolt sitting inside the channel of the cross member directly where the T-bar goes into the torsion key. Turn the bold _counter clock wise_ (in) to raise, _clock wise_ (out) to lower. Repeat on the other side. Make sure you do them equally.
> 
> Simple job, good luck!


Mine turned the other way. Lefty loosy, righty tighty.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Have you guys ever heard/seen a Torsion Bar Snap. It sounds like a gun shot. It is very very scary. We had one go in one of our H2 Hummer Limousines. The vehicle was a 200" Stretch so it was quite long, and there was a lot of pressure. We had cranked up the torsion bars initially. It was a while afterwards, than it blew out. Game over....


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

mayhem;337563 said:


> Mine turned the other way. Lefty loosy, righty tighty.


Sorry....your right I got my bearings mixed up, I was picturing it in my head the wrong way.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Gicon;337601 said:


> Have you guys ever heard/seen a Torsion Bar Snap. It sounds like a gun shot. It is very very scary. We had one go in one of our H2 Hummer Limousines. The vehicle was a 200" Stretch so it was quite long, and there was a lot of pressure. We had cranked up the torsion bars initially. It was a while afterwards, than it blew out. Game over....


I've heard of people saying that they will snap like a tooth pick! There's a lot of torque and tension on those little bars so it's not uncommon for that to happen once you start messing around with 'em.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

millsaps118;337618 said:


> I've heard of people saying that they will snap like a tooth pick! There's a lot of torque and tension on those little bars so it's not uncommon for that to happen once you start messing around with 'em.


Not true at all..The only way to break a TB would be to take the truck jumping in dunes or on pavement..The biggest issue with cranking a TB is the geometry of the front end.


----------



## businessjeff (Nov 22, 2006)

The easiest is to take it to a frame shope and they will probably charg about 80-90 to lift it and for the alingment. If you have someone do it, get it alinged afwards of coars. MOST IMPORANTLY before you crank the sides up evenly measure from the floor to the bottom of the fender flare or something. Whats to say that the tbars were even in the first place. On my 04' chevy they were off by about .5 inch.

The rear end a few different ways some give u a sitffer ride.
-Add leafes, can be pricey $100-300
-Arch springs, need new u-bolts and such $100
-Make your self some longer shackels, probably the cheapest method $15
-Block the rear for about $50-60
*Do the work yourself save you the cash. I.E. bring in your springs to add a leaf or arch them dont let the shop charge you to take them off its way to easy. 

*****!!!!!!!Torch the ubolts dont EVER save them or try and Impact them off. Ubolts are a one time deal never reuse them. Have new ones made for like $20 w/hardware.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

starc;336269 said:


> Not usually the best of ideas unless you want to snap the torsion bar. Adding leafs to the back is not usually a problem. Instead of doing that you should have bought the next size up truck. Trying to make a 2500 series into a 3500 series ends up in broken parts as far as the front end goes.


Just an FYI, but the 3500 and 2500HD GMT-800 trucks have the same front suspension, provided they both have a snow plow prep package.


----------



## ABM (Mar 9, 2003)

I lift mine up from the plow frame in the front (Boss) and then crank them all the way up... then back them both out a couple of turns. I then take it for a ride and let the front end settle, then park it back on the concrete and measure to the same point on the fender on each side to make sure that it's level... if not I adjust and retest until it is.

I know that when they installed the plow they had them cranked all the way up and without the plow on it was rough riding and hard to keep it going straight down the road because the suspension didn't have any give.

In the spring I usually let it down some. I never have had the front end realigned and haven't had any wear issues with the tires.


----------

